# installer flaked before finishing my wireless bridge / genie setup



## jtcameron (Sep 7, 2008)

through customer retention, i got d* to upgrade my hr24-200 with an hr44-500, and to throw in the install with a wireless video bridge (wvbr0-25) and wireless genie mini.
was very happy until install day... 

during the installation, the guy said the d* computer was down, and he'd have to come back to finish. several attempts to get him back have failed. 

long story short, my new hr44-500 is now up and running. turns out the card in the hr24-200 was eventually deactivated while watching nfl sunday ticket without warning, assuming the computer came back up...so i simply swapped the coax to the hr44-500 and all seemed to be working in the living room. 

however, installer never connected / activated my wireless bridge (wbr0-25) or the wireless genie mini (c41w-100) in my son's bedroom that he was supposed to do, so i'm assuming i must do it myself since he won't return my calls/texts anymore. 

is there anyone with a diagram to show me the proper setup of all the wires? i'm handy, and could probably figure it all out, but am thinking the fine folks here may have a cheat sheet for me. 


i do have a powerline ethernet running from my router in my master bedroom (no tv) to a deca broadband adapter in the living room for hard wire internet, but it seems the h44-500 wanted to connect to my wifi, so i wonder if i even need that anymore?

any other tips / tricks to get this done myself before i call and complain to d* about the flaky installer?

thanks to any and all help. 

..Jamie


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I think my first course of action would have been a phone call to DTV informing them of the extreme lack of customer service displayed by that particular installer. Next I would ask for an immediate new appointment with a different installer. And lastly I would ask for some credits to compensate for all the lost time.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Supramom2000 said:


> I think my first course of action would have been a phone call to DTV informing them of the extreme lack of customer service displayed by that particular installer. Next I would ask for an immediate new appointment with a different installer. And lastly I would ask for some credits to compensate for all the lost time.


I would not blame the installer. It seems like DirecTV® activations servers is going down on a daily basis screwing up ALL of their technicians :nono2:


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

To the TS. Connect the cable feeding the Genie to the Wireless Video Bridge “towards LNB” port. Then use a jumper form the "towards receiver” to the Genie. Next, very important, wait for a message on the Genie that says “Wireless Video Bridge has been & configured” then press OK/ Next on the Genie, go to the Whole Home menu and elect “manage clients” and press the Dash key. With the PIN in mind, proceed to the wireless client and press "Connect NOW” wait until the client finds the bridge and enter PIN. Continue within installation by following on screen instructions


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

peds48 said:


> I would not blame the installer. It seems like DirecTV® activations servers is going down on a daily basis screwing up ALL of their technicians :nono2:


The installer never came back and finished his job. He did not call or contact his client in any way after he did not complete his installation. That is what should be complained about.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Supramom2000 said:


> The installer never came back and finished his job. He did not call or contact his client in any way after he did not complete his installation. That is what should be complained about.


Unfortunately, that is DirecTV® procedure when stuff like this happens. What is worse is that they want you (the tech) to keep doing more work under the same circumstances. So who is to blame here? With all due respect Mom, better to find out before judging the installers. DirecTV® is really dropping the ball here. This is happening DAILY&#8230;.


----------



## jtcameron (Sep 7, 2008)

thanks for the tips, peds. will attempt and report back. i figured it should be simple, but there would be a trick or two. 

mom - i will likley put a call into d* to at least log it. i work in tech, so i know problems happen that are beyond human control...i'm more disappointed than angry as the guy had initially said he'd come back...but he never followed through. i got enough credits when getting the upgrade through retention...not going to be greedy. 

btw, peds - should i remove the deca from the setup? i did notice there was an ethernet port on the back of the wireless bridge...i suspect i can/should hard wire there? just double checking. thanks again.


----------



## jtcameron (Sep 7, 2008)

my son is of course asleep now...so i cannot set up his wireless genie, but i got the wireless bridge connected, and got the message it was configured properly, so feel i am on my way. now, onto the deca (or cinema connection kit i guess). do i need that anymore? it was plugged into my powerline ethernet, and had coax going to a splitter making the whole vod work on the hr24-200 i suspect. so...my only open question(s)...

1) should i keep the deca (cck) connected as iss? 
2) should i move the ethernet cable from the deca (cck) to the wireless bridge?
3) should i move the ethernet cable from the deca (cck) to the back of the hr44-500?

sorry for hitting the too many questions card...just want to make sure i get this configured in the best and most efficient way possible. thanks!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jtcameron said:


> btw, peds - should i remove the deca from the setup? i did notice there was an ethernet port on the back of the wireless bridge...i suspect i can/should hard wire there? just double checking. thanks again.


No, you can't use the bridge as a bridge :rotfl: for the internet connection. Keep the BroadBand DECA


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jtcameron said:


> 1) should i keep the deca (cck) connected as iss?
> 2) should i move the ethernet cable from the deca (cck) to the wireless bridge?
> 3) should i move the ethernet cable from the deca (cck) to the back of the hr44-500?


I dislike power lines. So your options are in order of preference

1. keep the BroadBand DECA *IF* you can connect it to your router *directly*
2. Connect the Genie DIRECTLY via ethernet 
3. Use HR44 built in WiFI


----------



## jtcameron (Sep 7, 2008)

gonna work on the internet later, but the genie is up and running. thanks for the assist!


----------

